# KISS anounces Canadian dates



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

For those of you who are fans (and I know that's not everyone), they have just announced a Montreal date: July 13th. It will be Gene, Paul and the two impersonators. 

:rockon2:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Must be part of the "Jazz" festival hwopv

Andy


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

66 Cooper said:


> For those of you who are fans (and I know that's not everyone), they have just announced a Montreal date: July 13th. It will be Gene, Paul and the two impersonators.
> 
> :rockon2:


Does it mention who the impersonators are?
I googled but didn't find anything


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

tommy thayer is the new guitarist (he apparently laid down most of the lead tracks on physco circus) and eric carr is their drummer again...

i read in an article that since they (KISS) own the designs and characters, they are a staple of the band, thats why the new players use the original make-up...they didn't like all the other characters that sprung up prior to 'unmasked'

i may have seen it on gene's show though...i don't recall

but those are the two dopplegangers...they've been on the tv show a couple times


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

okay thanks


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, I get a little upset about the fact that Ace and Peter are not there anymore but the band puts somebody else in their makeup and costume. But hey, business is business... and this is certainly a big business. The shows are a lot of fun though, that never changes.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

well from what i understand...ace sunk back into drugs and alcohol, so the band let him go...peter was hired back on contract, and when it expired, they didn't renew...no explanation given...but peter and ace were pretty good friends...i'm sure that had something to do with it


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

66 Cooper said:


> Yeah, I get a little upset about the fact that Ace and Peter are not there anymore but the band puts somebody else in their makeup and costume. But hey, business is business... and this is certainly a big business. The shows are a lot of fun though, that never changes.


I'll second that opinion

BTW if anyone still cares (I do !!) Ace is supposed to release a new CD this year. He finally got it together enough to get an official website up and runnin'

http://acefrehley.com/home/


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> tommy thayer is the new guitarist (he apparently laid down most of the lead tracks on physco circus) and eric carr is their drummer again...
> 
> i read in an article that since they (KISS) own the designs and characters, they are a staple of the band, thats why the new players use the original make-up...they didn't like all the other characters that sprung up prior to 'unmasked'
> 
> ...



Eric Carr died from cancer back in 1991. The current drummer is Eric Singer.

Kiss are playing Halifax, NS on July 18th.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Kiss without Ace and Peter ain<t Kiss. was'nt their last tour their farewell tour?.
Ace created the space man..no one else can do it..and the Cat is Peter... Would you go see Kiss with someone else playing Gene?...i would'nt. I would rather listen to the old stuff when Kiss was KISS. Not a Big Corporation money making, marketing machine. kqoct


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

al3d said:


> I would rather listen to the old stuff when Kiss was KISS. Not a Big Corporation money making, marketing machine. kqoct


Isn't that what they've always been ?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Isn't that what they've always been ?


that marketing stuff started later in their carreer i would say. They were at one point a "band" before the band split into 2 camps..peter and ace VS Paul and Gene...Peter and Ace wanted to make Music..Gene and paul wanted to make money.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I went to see them on the Circus tour and was glad to see all four original members since I did not see them way back when.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I went to see them on the Circus tour and was glad to see all four original members since I did not see them way back when.


Ya I saw that tour as well. Great show.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

*try to guess how much this costs*

Speaking of marketing:

MONTREAL & HALIFAX ON SALE NOW

KISS Meet & Greet Packages for both Montreal and Halifax are now on sale.

KISS Meet & Greet Upgrade Package includes:

Exclusive Meet & Greet with the members of KISS 
Personal photograph with KISS 
Autographed 8X10 photo 
Official KISS Concert Shirt 
Collectible KISS Tour Poster (limited edition, numbered) 
KISS Tour Program 
Official Meet and Greet Laminate 
Set of KISS guitar picks 
$50 voucher to the official KISS on-line store 

Please note: This package DOES NOT INCLUDE A TICKET to the concert.

You must purchase a ticket to attend the KISS meet and greet.

Limited availability. All sales final. No refunds. Detailed M&G instructions will be emailed prior to show date. All VIP merchandise will be distributed at the M&G session.

All Ages. General Admission.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I heard about the Halifax show and thought about going for a split second, but for me....no Ace, no point.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I would go depending on how much tickets are. I saw them on the Psycho Circus tour. Great show, and prices were decent.

I do love Ace, but I also just plain like the bands music. And their show is just worth checking out because it's visual and fun unlike 90% of concerts nowadays. I am sure they will rock just as hard without him. They have had other great guitar players and drummers over the years, and whoever they have now will likely be great as well. And from what I have read, they do sound amazing with the new lineup.

Also, from what I have read, the guy currently playing for them played most of the parts on Psycho Circus, and had to teach Ace how to play his own songs again for the tour. I think wearing Ace's makeup is a little out of line. But Kiss are as much an entertainment spectacle as a Rock show. While they love the money, I do think they try to do what will be best for the show as well. So whatever, I can deal with it.

If you were in a band, and your guitar tech was teaching your lead guitarist how to play and recording his parts what would you do? And to compound it, dealing with someone who's alcohol problems got him removed from the band in the first place? Gene and Paul might be as corporate as they come, but from all I have read about Kiss, they are also as professional as they come.


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I will answer my own question: the meet & greet package costs $750, and DOES not include a ticket! Wow, these guys are businessmen!

So if you take the wife to the show and the meet & greet, count in the tickets, parking, beer, t-shirt and stuff... you are into $2,000.

Amazing.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

66 Cooper said:


> I will answer my own question: the meet & greet package costs $750, and DOES not include a ticket! Wow, these guys are businessmen!
> 
> So if you take the wife to the show and the meet & greet, count in the tickets, parking, beer, t-shirt and stuff... you are into $2,000.
> 
> Amazing.


The real "amazing" part of this? they will sell all of those meet and greet packages. I have said it many times in the past. As long as we all continue to pay the prices and the seats are full... prices will remain at this level or go even higher. It's whatever the market can bare and it seems to be doing fairly well.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

al3d said:


> that marketing stuff started later in their carreer i would say. They were at one point a "band" before the band split into 2 camps..peter and ace VS Paul and Gene...Peter and Ace wanted to make Music..Gene and paul wanted to make money.


I don't know if I would agree with that. In the late 70's ringers had to be brought into the studio to drum and play guitar on the recordings as they were too messed up to play. They were too far into the bottle and the non-prescription personality enhancers. 

The majority of the songs were written by Gene and Paul, not Ace and Peter.

They were both given chances to come back and prove themselves and the same thing happened. I would say that Gene and Paul did try and keep the original KISS going but it wasn't in the cards. I was a huge KISS fan (KISS ARMY since 1976), and I am as big a fan of Peter and Ace as anyone but facts are facts, the monkeys on their backs caused the downfall, not a corporate decision.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I would go depending on how much tickets are. I saw them on the Psycho Circus tour. Great show, and prices were decent.
> 
> I do love Ace, but I also just plain like the bands music. And their show is just worth checking out because it's visual and fun unlike 90% of concerts nowadays. I am sure they will rock just as hard without him. They have had other great guitar players and drummers over the years, and whoever they have now will likely be great as well. And from what I have read, they do sound amazing with the new lineup.
> 
> ...


To each their own. The only KISS worth owning imo is Alive! and Alive II. The rest, aside from a scattered song, is filler. I don't enjoy much post 1979 when it comes to KISS....as for Ace, well, he's one of my early influences, so seeing Tommy Thayer dressed up like him, playing his parts...no thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ripper said:


> I don't know if I would agree with that. In the late 70's ringers had to be brought into the studio to drum and play guitar on the recordings as they were too messed up to play. They were too far into the bottle and the non-prescription personality enhancers.
> 
> The majority of the songs were written by Gene and Paul, not Ace and Peter.
> 
> They were both given chances to come back and prove themselves and the same thing happened. I would say that Gene and Paul did try and keep the original KISS going but it wasn't in the cards. I was a huge KISS fan (KISS ARMY since 1976), and I am as big a fan of Peter and Ace as anyone but facts are facts, the monkeys on their backs caused the downfall, not a corporate decision.



That is what I was getting at, but in better words. Ace and Peter are not in the band because of Ace and Peter. So if people want to be upset about lineups, be upset at them. A band has to make a living. If the members can't even play on the records or play live, that is tough to do.

I am a massive fan of early Kiss. I listen to the first 4 albums as much as any other music I listen too. I love Ace's playing. I am not happy that he will not be touring with them, but I would like to see Kiss live again. And I bet they will sound as good as or better than they did when I saw them with Ace and Peter.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The real "amazing" part of this? they will sell all of those meet and greet packages. I have said it many times in the past. As long as we all continue to pay the prices and the seats are full... prices will remain at this level or go even higher. It's whatever the market can bare and it seems to be doing fairly well.


Yes indeed. I saw Ace recently on That metal Show and he was quite funny and not bitter at all. he knows he f'd up in the past. At one point there was an impersonator in the audience and he was brought up so they could ask ACE what he thought and he immediatly deadpanned "i dunno are you drunk"? 
What really surprises me is how much passion any conversation about KISS brings out. FWIW, I was a HUGE fan when I was a kid, was really thrilled to see them at the gardens in the 90's but I CAN'T STAND to hear them anymore. It just sounds sloppy or something. It actually makes me cringe. Anyway, people either REALLY love them or REALLY,REALLY hate them. I enjoy watching how these conversations go. 

So one more thing I will add, THEY ROCK!!! you get your money's worth for sure. They are Pro's


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess the reason I don't have such harsh opinions about them is because I got into them well after the fact. I am 32. My Brother listened to Kiss when I was growing up. I didn't mind them, but I didn't latch on to them like I did say his Stones or Sabbath records. I first really got into Kiss when I saw them on the Psycho Circus tour, and I am not afraid to admit that. It made me go back and listen to all their stuff again. So while I am a now a HUGE fan, I am newer fan.

That being said, part of their charm to me is that they are 'sloppy'. It's the same reason I love the New York Dolls. So I haven't really noticed them recently becoming 'sloppy'. I kind of thought they always were lol.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

For those that need that Ace Frehley fix:

[youtube=object]vl2ZzDpSrKw[/youtube]


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have to chime in on this. I'm a HUGE Kiss fan. I've been a fan since 75 or 76. Was lucky enough to see them twice. First time was the Creatures of the Night tour, last tour the band did before they took the makeup off. Eric Carr on drums and Vinnie Vincent on guitar. That part sucked, because I want to see the whole real band. But, when they did the union tour, I got to see the show in a venue that only help about 7,000 people and I was about 10 rows from the front, dead center. What a great show. It was basically the Alive II show. Kiss just puts on one hell of a show that I personally feel everyone should have to see once. Doubt if they will hit Saskatchewan though, so it's cool, I got to see them twice.

Peace,
Lee


----------



## 66 Cooper (Feb 6, 2008)

I guess I am "lucky", because I've seen them 3 times over the years (1977, 1979 and 2000?) and each time it was the original four members, with the makeup.
Each show has been fantastic. I'm hoping for more of the same this time round and I'm taking my 16 and 14 year old sons (official old guy)


----------

